# Dell Laptop Screen Flashes Continuously



## bms369 (Sep 20, 2011)

Dell Precision M70
Win XP, SP3 

My laptop had been working just fine when out of the blue and during normal use, the screen began to flash (black screen) continuously. I shut down the laptop and rebooted normally. After the BIOS loaded and just as the XP started loading, the screen began to flash a black screen (flash between a black screen and the lit up XP screen). The screen continually flashes. In safe mode, everything works normally and the screen resolution is great (I can view pix and other documents without any indication there is a video/graphics issue). I have Norton Internet Security 2011 loaded and running; no viruses or adware found. All my hardware devices and drivers appear to be working properly as well. Could battery be an issue? The battery is not able to hold a charge. I basically use the laptop only while it's plugged into the wall because without the AC adapter, the laptop will shutdown within 2-3 seconds. I looked at the processes running (from task mgr) and found nothing strange there either. NOTE: Doing anything in normal mode is a big pain because the screen keeps flashing black so that I only get 1-2 seconds before it goes black again. I've looked on forums for weeks and cannot find any answers or solutions. Please help!!


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Try just using the AC adapter without using the battery.

If the problem is still there try to go to the manufacture's website of your computer (laptop) Using the model # and make update the graphic drivers.

Or click here I have found the drivers page for your model.

Drivers & Downloads

I would download and update all drivers for.

Chipset
Video
IDE controllers
Audio
Network (NIC Adapter)


----------



## calvinyoo (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi JackBaucer_24, so if really plug with AC only, and the problem solved, should it mean we need to change a new battery? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JamboJim (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi folks

Did a new battery resolve this issue?


----------

